# Jaw-Dropping Miniature Knitting



## SuBethJimBob (Jul 17, 2013)

So, this web site is pretty old, but there may be some people here who haven't seen it:

http://bugknits.com/

Teeny, tiny knitting. Really.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

OMGosh............I go nuts with tiny sock needles!!
Amazing talent and patience!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

facinating!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

She is very gifted she must have fabulous eye site too.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Incredible!! Couldn't imagine working on that scale!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a talent. The sweaters are fantastic.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

What talent!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

So tiny! So detailed, so talented.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

rose haft said:


> So tiny! So detailed, so talented.


 :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

rose haft said:


> So tiny! So detailed, so talented.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OH WOW! 
I can't see well enough for that!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That's amazing but what do you do with it? I'd rather knit something useful.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so tiny


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did she knit them with straight pins?


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Would not have believed it if I had not seen it :wink:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Truly amazing.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh Wow! what talent and patience. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I took a bead knitting class to learn how to make knitted amulet bags. We used 4/0 dp steel knitting needles and pearl cotton (#8) for that. I made a lot of these that my daughter sold at art shows. To work with these fine needles most of us in class wrapped the ends of the fingers we used with adhesive tape because it's quite easy to stab yourself. I decided I wanted to knit something out of sewing thread and bought some 10/0 - I know - CRAZY. Still haven't tried that. I also want to make a sweater out of self patterning sock yarn for my granddaughter but have not been able to find a pattern.


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

This is great, want to try.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I ran across a 1" tall sitting teddy bear knited with---Yes toothpicks!!


----------



## UrsMar (Feb 6, 2014)

AMAZZZZZZZZZZZING


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

What a talented lady she is just to make things so small and then to pattern them and make gloves ......... amazing


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

She is truly amazing!


----------

